
A shrinking Japan worries about its people leaving, but not foreigners coming in - kimsk112
https://qz.com/1459867/japan-worries-about-losing-residents-but-not-about-foreigners/
======
raincom
At least they should 'invite' workers they need in terms of easy visa, easy
sponsorship, good work environment, good pay, etc.

I am not sure whether Japan can attract high-skilled talent, when the latter
have better chances elsewhere in the West. They need to compete with the West
in terms of salary and work environment.

Otherwise, they can become like the middle east (Dubai/UAE, Qatar, Kuwait,
Saudia) in inviting Indians, Pakistanis, Philippinos, Africans, etc for jobs
like construction, healthcare, etc. Give them better environment than the
middle east, you can get people for service sector.

Or they can automate away everything.

